# Testosterone Propionate Post injection pain and Swelling



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello Veterans how are you, 
25 year old male intermediate lifter
Currently undergoing first cycle on 500 mg test P/week and currently almost 3 weeks in and have pinned both delts so far and both glutes and still experiencing swelling/redness after pinning.  Extreme swelling has occured after hitting left delt it seems that the ester travels down about 3 inches towards tricep and causes red/swelling that bulges and stays for 4-5 days and goes away.  I'm going to attempt to hit rear delt next round and hope same issue doesn't occur or unless i hear advice from somebody on doing this.  Major issue with this ester is just the post injection pain and ive been hearing from a lot of people and sources that it takes time for body to get youst to pinning with Prop and pain/irritation lessons as time goes by, i have no issue with the pain it just doesn't look to good when my bicep is red and swollen it looks fairly obvious at the gym.  I am 22 days in and have been making fairly good gains so far at the gym i'm not questioning the value of my gear just the post pain.  If anybody could provide any useful form of information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

Do the red swollen spots get warm to the touch?


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

I cant tell the difference.
Seems to be the same temperature as the rest of my body


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Many problems with this. Number 1 for a first cycle u should be running test e or c. Prop is not a good beginner because alot of people can't handle it. 2 ur pinning virgin muscles and they are more than likely to hurt like hell until they get use to it. Try pinning glutes, swapping sides each time u pin... now as ECKSRATED asks are these areas feverish?  Are u swapping pins between the draw and injection?


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes using fresh pins and syringes every time I inject, alcohol swabs to bottle lid and skin.
 so your suggesting i double up on glutes hitting different points, should this be done for a certain period of time like four pins and return to different area of delt?


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

maybe last post was phrased rather confusing but yes i am using a different pin for drawing and different one for injecting


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

Some people can handle prop and others cant..

Not a great beginners choice but since u have it u might as well get used to it.. heat it before injection..put the loaded syringe in a cup of hot water for a couple mins...or run it under the faucet..makes for a smooth injection and I feel it helps to decrease the post site pain to the area.. Also when ur done injecting rub the fuk out of the injection site, like a hard massage. 

I ran prop exclusively for 2 years and it took some getting used to


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

yes i have been heating the gear in a cup of hot water every time so far, as far as the loaded syring your suggesting heat the tip with hot water? Maybe i'm confused with how you instructed that if you could rephrase please sir.  Yes I have been hearing that a lot that it just takes time for body to get youst to prop


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinning is a subject that is probably gonna be argued more than anything. I suggest glutes because of simple fact I believe they are easier to take than anywhere else. I mean most shots even at Dr office are glutes shots. I dont suggest bouncing around ur body, pick an area and go with it.  Each place u need to hit specific areas. Not pin here and then move an inch over next time.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't heat the tip..

Just the plastic part..lol

Sorry if I missed the part that ur already heating it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

Load syringe then run barrel of syringe under got water for a minute or so before inject.


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Also seeing its ur first cycle, did u have blood work done beforehand?  Do u have any type of AI and pct on hand?


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes i'm using exemestane 12.5 every day while on and plan on start pinning HCG into week 7 and clomid/tamoxifen as pct


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

So back to the comment about pinning glutes, my main concern is the question of is it ok to continuously pin the glutes every other day for weeks at a time?


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

I have. Others may say no. U pin an area too much to fast and u can build scar tissue which can end up kinda nasty. I on the other hand have never found this to be a problem in glutes. Maybe some others will key in on this and give their opinion but like I said, this is more arguable and boils more to personal preference


----------



## HH (Mar 2, 2014)

Make sure your prepping technique includes everything being clean as if you were in a operating room.

Also make sure your pinning the right way, and give the site a massage so you can help disperse the oil. Id worry if its hot to the touch, and a the size of a walnut.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 2, 2014)

TP might not be the compound for u....


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

but while training on cycle is there any effect as far as administering the testosterone exclusively in both glutes? So like are you saying it would be alright to conduct my entire cycle pinning only my right and left glute?


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Correct.  I only pin left and right glutes for the duration of an entire cycle. As far as any effect, what do mean by that specifically. I have pinned quads before but I had similar reactions to what u are having. Actually the first time I ended up on crutches for a week because it was to painful to even stand up


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

U ever considered using ralgro or chewing on some synovex h


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

when i was asking about quads only i was inquiring that the test is being administered to lower part of body exclusively, would that have any effect on muscular gains on upper body seeing as how its not getting direct contact to test-i'm basing this claim off pure rumor and might sound funny but essentially thats why i'm here asking you  guys - so it goes back to original resolve that pinning quads for next 8 weeks is a do-able procedure for duraction of cycle?


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaya said:


> U ever considered using ralgro or chewing on some synovex h


 haha switch to pellets over pins


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

U mean pin glutes or quads.... it dont matter if u pin ur big toe, if ur nutrition is right and u lift heavy (and every muscle group) u will grow all over


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

Dude u can pin it in your foot and will not affect the gains of your upper body. Lol. Aas has no localized growth properties. It gets into your blood and thru out your entire body. Don't know where u heard such a thing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2014)

will said:


> U mean pin glutes or quads.... it dont matter if u pin ur big toe, if ur nutrition is right and u lift heavy (and every muscle group) u will grow all over



Didn't see this before i posted.


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

he needed it still. As well as a little more research imo



ECKSRATED said:


> Didn't see this before i posted.


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Ur here to learn and for help so dont hesitate asking questions. Do ur research and dont jump to far in before u fully understand what ur getting into





Captian Joniathis said:


> when i was asking about quads only i was inquiring that the test is being administered to lower part of body exclusively, would that have any effect on muscular gains on upper body seeing as how its not getting direct contact to test-i'm basing this claim off pure rumor and might sound funny but essentially thats why i'm here asking you  guys - so it goes back to original resolve that pinning quads for next 8 weeks is a do-able procedure for duraction of cycle?


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 2, 2014)

You only need to inject m-w-f I would not continue using it I would get some test E or C.
less frequent injections next to no pain.


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you very much veterans for the information, my resolved plan will be to hit the glutes for duration of cycle until further notice and completely avoid the left arm while on remainder of cycle and utilize those techniques for warming the gear and other material to add heat and post injecting such as massaging and so forth.  Appreciate the help.  Happy Training.


----------

